# How many times can you smoke a pipe?



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I've read that you need to let a pipe rest after a smoke, but if I can only smoke 1 bowl per day, per pipe, I will run out of pipes before I run out of desire.

Is it really bad to smoke a pipe more than 1 time a day?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

No not really, i quite often smoke a pipe twice in an evening at the pub as i only take one pipe with me buy may want more than one smoke. What i do is before the pipe has cooled, i run a dry cleaner down the stem and shank and leave it to soak up juices, then use a peice of tissue which i stuff into the bowl. I leave this there until the pipe has fully cooled (about 40 mins) then remove, refill and smoke away.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Just pick up a couple of more pipes or some Corn Cobs. It is best to have a rotation so your pipes can dry out a bit.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I've always thought it was a matter of smoking a pipe for days on end, not how many bowls/times a day it gets smoked.

Dmntd


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I've thought about this too. If I bring one pipe to work, and smoke small bowls at 9AM, 12 noon, and 2 PM in one day, is that too much for one pipe in a single day?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

The guy at the pipe shop I bought my pipe from said he smokes his several times throughout the day, except if he changes tobaccos. He will then let it rest for a few days. I probally wouldnt chain smoke it though, it may become too hot. Just my :2


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you for the information. 

When I was younger my Dad had a couple friends that smoked corn cobs and as best as I can remember, they only carried 1 pipe and smoked Sir Walter Rawly in them all day.

I bought a Kirsten that I really like and have considered buying spare bowls for it so I could keep smoking the pipe and still give the bowls a rest. I am amazed at how much liquid gets caught in the trap and can only imagine how much the bowl absorbs.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

LSU Tiger said:


> I've thought about this too. If I bring one pipe to work, and smoke small bowls at 9AM, 12 noon, and 2 PM in one day, is that too much for one pipe in a single day?


A rule an old timer told me for keeping my pipe happy was this:
1 bowl per day, 1 days rest.
2 bowls per day, 2 days rest.
And so on and so forth.

When I smoke more than one bowl I do like to clean the stem and shank and let the bowl cool and sit for at least an hour before I hit it again. If I know I will be smoking for while I will use more than one pipe.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I think that the idea of a 'pipe rotation' being necessary is equal parts reality, myth and marketing hype...

If the pipe does not provide you a good smoke it is a sign that it either may need a break or a thorough cleaning.

There are many pipe smokers who report that they, or someone they knew(or a parent or grandparent) have, or had, happily smoked the same pipe many times a day for days on end with little difficulties. 

I don't think there are really any rules to pipe smoking besides the fact you have to burn the tobacco is some way to get it to 'smoke.' But heck - if just having a pipe full of tobacco to smell floats your boat, I don't see the problem with never even smoking it!  

I would suggest keeping a couple pipe cleaners in your pocket if you plan to repeat smoke a pipe though - it is nice to soak up some of the 'juices' the tobacco gives off during smoking while you are smoking.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I think it depends a lot on the type of tobacco and your style of smoking. Bottom line, if your favorite(s) blends start to taste a little "off" or bitter give it a rest. I have a lot of pipes and have noticed if I give a quality pipe a long rest (a week or so) the first bowl always tastes exceptionally good.

If you smoke nothing but Sir Walter Raleigh or similar, you could probably smoke 10 bowls a day in a single pipe and it would be hard to tell when the flavor degrades.

Also some pipers light up, take a few puffs and let the pipe rest awhile before lighting up again.

A friend of mine who gave up pipes donated his pipes to me. They had this thick layer (about 1/8 " or more) of gooey, soft tar-like stuff on the inside of the bowls. This was not the "cake" that you want. At the time he was mainly smoking Borkum Riff Whiskey tobacco. After a good clean up the pipes still taste like crap.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have one briar that handles a few large bowls/day without a problem and another that, after two, seems to get gommy and stay that way until it's well dried out.

if you're concerned (or can't tell a dry bowl from a swampy one yet) you can always play the *"M"* card. Good option to handle rotation disruption if you're not playing rugby while smoking.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Historically, for what it's worth, the so called experts and high-end pipe makers came up with "Seven Day Pipe Sets", a set of seven different style pipes. The idea being, as I understand it, was to smoke one pipe only, for one day, several bowls 4, 5 or whatever and then that pipe was allowed to rest for six days. Seven Day Pipe Sets were very popular for a very long time. However, in recent years, the last 20 or 30, their popularity has declined dramatically. I know of many old time smokers who follow that guideline, smoke one pipe all day and then let it rest for six days! 

Johnny


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I have one briar that handles a few large bowls/day without a problem and another that, after two, seems to get gommy and stay that way until it's well dried out.
> 
> if you're concerned (or can't tell a dry bowl from a *swampy* one yet)


Swampy bowl.  Thats exactly what a pipe turns into when you have smoked one to many and it needs a rest.

I would say there is no set rule for the number of bowls you can smoke. Trial and error is the best way. I've found some tobaccos are wetter than others and require more frequent rest.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

This is all a learning process for me. I'm still trying to figure out what cake looks like:sl 

That M card that Mister Maduro mentioned, can you smoke these without a rest period?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a good method if you want to smoke many bowls in a day but dont want to carry around lots of pipes:

But a falcon or similar metal pipe and get plenty of spare bowls, one for each smoke of the day. Before you leave the house pack each bowl with tobacco, then unscrew carefully from the stem and wrap the bowl in either clingfilm or tinfoil, do this with each of the bowls in turn. Take one stem and as many bowls as you like, aslo take a few pipe cleaners and a few peices of kitchen paper, the whole shebang takes up very little room in your coat pocket. 

When you want a smoke take bowl, unwrap, screw onto stem and smoke, when finished re-wrap (to keep your pocket clean) immeadiately wipe the trap with the paper and run a pipe cleaner down the stem, job done. When you want another smoker take another perfectly fresh bowl from your pocket. Nothing could be easier, cleaner or more tasty. You never have to worry about a bad tasting smoke and with the bowls wrapped in this way they will keep fresh in your pocket for days.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

caskwith said:


> Heres a good method if you want to smoke many bowls in a day but dont want to carry around lots of pipes:
> 
> But a falcon or similar metal pipe and get plenty of spare bowls, one for each smoke of the day. Before you leave the house pack each bowl with tobacco, then unscrew carefully from the stem and wrap the bowl in either clingfilm or tinfoil, do this with each of the bowls in turn. Take one stem and as many bowls as you like, aslo take a few pipe cleaners and a few peices of kitchen paper, the whole shebang takes up very little room in your coat pocket.
> 
> When you want a smoke take bowl, unwrap, screw onto stem and smoke, when finished re-wrap (to keep your pocket clean) immeadiately wipe the trap with the paper and run a pipe cleaner down the stem, job done. When you want another smoker take another perfectly fresh bowl from your pocket. Nothing could be easier, cleaner or more tasty. You never have to worry about a bad tasting smoke and with the bowls wrapped in this way they will keep fresh in your pocket for days.


I need to find a good outlet for more bowls.

Kirsten sells seconds for $20 a piece but I can buy a complete Kirsten Mariner for $39.95

I may need to make up a travel pack.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> This is all a learning process for me. I'm still trying to figure out what cake looks like:sl
> 
> That M card that Mister Maduro mentioned, can you smoke these without a rest period?


sez alt.smokers.pipe FAQ:

*3.6 HOW DO I CARE FOR MY MEERSCHAUM?*

First, and most importantly, don't drop it. Meerschaum is fragile, and it is very unlikely that your pipe will survive a dive to the kitchen floor. Second, do not allow a cake to build in the bowl (firmly swabbing out all the ash residue with a bent pipe cleaner after each smoke should do the trick). If your pipe does start to build a cake, then ream it out very carefully. Third, if your pipe has a screw-in tenon (as many meerschaums do), then twist the stem off with a clockwise motion when removing it; twisting counter-clockwise could unscrew the tenon, and doing so repeatedly can strip out the shank. Finally, *meerschaum is a very absorbent material, and does not require the "rest period" that briars do. Still, I would at least allow the pipe to cool before loading up and smoking it again.*


----------

